# Where do you shop on-line for all things firearms?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am curious where folks shop and always looking for a new place to go. Personally, I like and go to PSA, GunMag Warehouse, Primary Arms, Precision Tactical, Natchez, Midway and Brownells among some others.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Natchez will not ship to Alabama but will ship to Mississippi. So when I order from Natchez they will not ship to my Alabama address but will ship to me Mississippi address. 

Once I asked them to make an exception for me because I wasn't planning on going to my Mississippi address for a couple weeks and they refused. 

Kinda pissed me off........but whatever they lost a sale.

I've used Primary Arms,No Kick, Rainer Arms, Lilja barrels, gunbroker.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

ammoseek.com for ammo and guns.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Eeeeeyuuuuu, guns are icky! Y'all have guns?:vs_shocked:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Eeeeeyuuuuu, guns are icky! Y'all have guns?:vs_shocked:


My guns are NOT ICKY! All get regular cleanings::redsnipe::


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

beach23bum said:


> ammoseek.com for ammo and guns.


I also buy ammo through them along with Gunbot.com.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> My guns are NOT ICKY! All get regular cheanings::redsnipe::


Funny story, a couple of years ago I did an experiment to see how many rounds I could fire through one of my semi auto rimfire rifles (Smith & Wesson MP 15-22) without cleaning before a failure. So for a few months I took the rifle to the range, fired off anywhere from 100 - 300 rounds of dirty .22, jot down the number of rounds and put the gun up without cleaning it. One weekend my son and his buddy (a former Marine who saw some action in Afghanistan) showed up and wanted to shoot.

They shot their big guns and after running out of their ammo they wanted to shoot some of mine. I told them about my experiment, gave them a box of .22 and sent them back to the range.

I left for a couple of hours and when I came back there sat my son's buddy, cleaning my SW MP 15-22 and really giving the gun a thorough Marine Corp cleaning. I reminded them about my experiment and my son's buddy (with an embarrassed look) said, "Sir, I couldn't leave without cleaning this weapon, sorry about your experiment".

I forget exactly, but I was up to somewhere between 3-4000 rounds without cleaning it and no failures. Once a Marine always a Marine and evidently they are trained to keep a clean weapon!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't clean guns, I buy new ones.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I don't clean guns, I buy new ones.


Feel free to send those dirty guns my way. I'll even pay for shipping.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

I'd like to add a site or two, perhaps you haven't seen.

www.slickguns.com a site where people post deals they find anywhere on the net

AIM Surplus they have some occasional deals on guns, surplus guns, etc.

www.budsgunshop.com they are a bigger site with some good deals, especially surplus S&W revolvers

Southern Ohio Gun another good size site with some good deals


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I don't clean guns, I buy new ones.


That is for cheap rotary lawn mowers and oil is $4/quart


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com is pretty good. Bought and sold there.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Not sure there is a gun related site that I haven't ordered or won an auction from. As mentioned Natchez use to get a lot of my business until I moved to Georgia. Them and MidwayUSA who I continue to order from. I've bought from storefronts in almost every state. 

1895gunner


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

MidwayUSA - mostly for parts like mags, scopes, etc. I bought lots of 22lr on here as well.
Palmetto State Armory - mostly for AR parts, they do have good sales on rifles occasionally, also ammo and mags can be cheap there. Problem with PSA is that they don't advertise their best sales
Sportsmanguide - mostly ammo, but they have good outdoor stuff like clothing and gear
SGammo - ammo
the Armory- ammo, best place to buy ammo in opinion


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Carlson's for chokes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Since I prefer older firearms, and at least three of mine are almost at the century mark, my MAIN online gun place is Numrich. I mean, who else has a magazine follower for a 1917 Mauser GEW98? Or parts for the 1930's J Stevens single shot 12 ga that was given to me because it "didn't work."
I also have spent money with Midway USA.
And Havlin Parts for obsolete Mossberg parts.

Old is good, AR's are for other people.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If old is good, I must be great.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have shopped just about everywhere. Buds, sg ammo, J&G Sales, Classic Firearms, Atlantic firearms, Wideners, ammunition store. I like www.slickguns.com for finding the best prices.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Grabagun.com has some beatable deals. Some times better then wholesale prices but still available to the public. 

One great thing about having an FFL I buy all my stuff from wholesalers. Kind of a joke once you know the prices then compare the mark up on Midway, Sportsman Guide etc.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Midway, Amazon, Brownells, Graf&Sons, Natchez, PSA, a few others I can't remember at the moment. Most of what I buy comes from Midway and PSA.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Bud's, Midway, Luckygunner, Bulk Ammo.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sportsman guide has a magazine sale. Get'm before Hillary does sale !


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My first choice is always local. When that does not work I like PSA, Western Sports some times . They tend to sell higher priced items but when they have what you need they are fair in most cases. Midway some times .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> My first choice is always local. When that does not work I like PSA, Western Sports some times . They tend to sell higher priced items but when they have what you need they are fair in most cases. Midway some times .


I always try to buy locally and from a privately owned shop, but often times that costs more than buying online.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I always try to buy locally and from a privately owned shop, but often times that costs more than buying online.


Or the local shop doesn't have it or if they do they act like its the last one on earth and want double for it. No thanks . That's why I almost have stopped going to local shops.

I've ordered parts standing in the local shops before through my phone. I can shop all day from my couch, order and then wait for UPS. What's not to like ? !!!!!'
@RedLion


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Or the local shop doesn't have it or if they do they act like its the last one on earth and want double for it. No thanks . That's why I almost have stopped going to local shops.
> 
> I've ordered parts standing in the local shops before through my phone. I can shop all day from my couch, order and then wait for UPS. What's not to like ? !!!!!'
> @RedLion


I agree. I also do not have to settle for less than what I really want.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Who else likes to place orders early in the week to make sure they can get your order delivered by the weekend ?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't mind paying a little more by going local but, when I can save $100 on a gun, it's off to GB I go!

Check Georgia Arms for ammo. Our county sheriff's dept. buys it. When they come to a local gun show their prices can not be beat because they eat the shipping for bringing it with them. If you're spending $500 with them it's free anyway.

I've used most of the sites mentioned here. For parts I just google it most of the time and go through the listings to compare condition and price. Believe it or not I got most of my parts and accessories for my Dan Wesson revolvers on fleabay.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> I don't mind paying a little more by going local but, when I can save $100 on a gun, it's off to GB I go!
> 
> Check Georgia Arms for ammo. Our county sheriff's dept. buys it. When they come to a local gun show their prices can not be beat because they eat the shipping for bringing it with them. If you're spending $500 with them it's free anyway.
> 
> I've used most of the sites mentioned here. For parts I just google it most of the time and go through the listings to compare condition and price. Believe it or not I got most of my parts and accessories for my Dan Wesson revolvers on fleabay.


I'll second Georgia Arms. Back before the Boating Accident in the Straits of Whereallgunsgobeforethebureaucratsshowup, I bought a few rounds from the boys at Georgia Arms.


----------



## patebon (Mar 26, 2015)

interesting thread, I also have the same question


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Different sites.
https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php

SGAmmo.com | Family Owned and Operated Ammo Sales, Stillwater OK

Magazines for Rifles, Handguns and Shotguns | GunMag Warehouse

https://shop.whittakerguns.com/


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

From buds guns I've bought an M1A, 6920 Colt and CZ Compact. Being in CA they have a CA approved list that makes shopping easy and prices always beat LGS retail. Ammo I've ordered from ammoman.com but he has gotten expensive and SGAmmo.com which has provided the best values even with shipping added.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

stowlin said:


> From buds guns I've bought an M1A, 6920 Cold and CZ Compact. Being in CA they have a CA approved list that makes shopping easy and prices always beat LGS retail. Ammo I've ordered from ammoman.com but he has gotten expensive and SGAmmo.com which has provided the best values even with shipping added.


I'm glad I found sgammo when I was searching with bulk Mosin ammo.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

JSE surplus are good people. They went above and beyond to make sure I was happy and did so with a smile.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

They can track EVERYTHING you buy online!!! Stop it. hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, and they can track everything you buy most anywhere. Cameras are in most stores and film every transaction, your credit or debit cards are tracked easily, ATM machines have cameras and some track serial numbers of bills dispensed. Privacy is gone.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Yes, and they can track everything you buy most anywhere. Cameras are in most stores and film every transaction, your credit or debit cards are tracked easily, ATM machines have cameras and some track serial numbers of bills dispensed. Privacy is gone.


Tracking online stuff is the newish but believe me...gun sales are tracked. Go to the store!!
This is coming too...
New Hawaii law places gun owners in database - CNN.com


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mish said:


> Tracking online stuff is the newish but believe me...gun sales are tracked. Go to the store!!
> This is coming too...
> New Hawaii law places gun owners in database - CNN.com


Every gun sale at a store is attached to a person who has a background check by the government. The fact that an individual has purchased a gun could be easily kept up with in a database and most likely is.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> Tracking online stuff is the newish but believe me...gun sales are tracked. Go to the store!!
> This is coming too...
> New Hawaii law places gun owners in database - CNN.com


Online tracking has been going on for years. So has facial recognition for camera's. That is well known in the UK but kept subtle here.But this technology has been around for 10-15 years at least. This link is from the FBI website:
https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/f...r-of-excellence/modalities/facial-recognition


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> They can track EVERYTHING you buy online!!! Stop it. hehe


Considering the gross incompetence I have encountered in dealing with the VA and other Federal entities I can only assume if the Government is keeping track of my purchases they couldn't find them to use against me anyway.


----------

